# liverworts (pictures)



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

[/img]http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/10275/normal_rock.jpg







http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/10275/normal_floor2.jpg
splendid. these are the most unappreciated jewel of our art. grow exceptionally fast (faster than moss), form a green carpet across anything, rocks, cocos panels, peat, soil, treefern etc. and can tolerate a wide range of light and moisture levels.
id love to hear of other peoples experiences with these.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

*liverwort*

thanks for that.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

They look great...I'm somewhat surprised they are doing so well in the viv...my experience with liverworts is finding them in the wild in very wet and fairly shady places. I suppose it is a function of the species.

I agree that they are very much underappreciated. Glad to see that you are having success with them.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

*liverworts*

ive not had any luck with ones found in the wild at all either but one of the species i have is from brazil and of the other two one is conocephalum conicum and the other is another tropical species. Try going to your local botanical gardens and look in the tree fern house. there'll probably be some there.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Those liverworts look amazing! I have some sprouting in some containers i am keeping in viv conditions, maybe those will work out. Ive been interested in liverworts for some time. I may order some riccia and see how it works out, but i beleive it needs more light, and wetter then most stuff in my vivs  .

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

*riccia*

riccia does like it very wet and wont grow under drier conditions however one of the species i got is from a company that can ship worldwide. http://www.dartfrog.co.uk
you may also want to search aquarium plant suppliers for monoselenium tenerum which is a larger liverwort that is frequently used immersed in aquaria and i believe can tolerate slightly drier habitat than riccia
more information on it can be found here http://www.tropica.dk


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

*riccia*

here are some pics from the forum of riccia grown emersed. 
it is very cool. http://www.wassernatur.de/imgs/riccia.jpg http://www.frognet.org/albums/album17/misc13.sized.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v620/ ... rPlant.jpg
one if the key factors of succesffull cultivation of riccia is fertilisation. in the aqaurium you have to supply it with the correct micro and macro nutrients apparently( i have never grown it aquatically) and i find that most liverworts in the vivarium benefit from fertiliser but you can start them off on just a soil mix of peat : loamy compost : 1 : 1 : 1


----------

